

Technology: A dip in the valley - ximeng
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/33902778-2405-11e0-bef0-00144feab49a.html

======
ximeng
Your referer may need to be from Google - try the first link in

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Technology%3A%20A%2...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Technology%3A%20A%20dip%20in%20the%20Valley)

Last paragraph sums up fairly well:

If it is not to become left behind in businesses such as these, the industry’s
leaders say, it is time for a policy rethink. “Simply put, the US needs to
decide it is ‘open for business’ and willing to compete in the global
marketplace for factories and jobs,” says Paul Otellini, chief executive of
Intel. “Costs are higher here, not driven by labour rates but rather by lack
of incentives or tax credits that are available to US corporations in most
other countries.” Without education reform, there will be a “critical
engineering skills gap [that] will ultimately translate into fewer jobs and
inventions in this country”.

